# Bee-R Skylines



## bennyr33 (Dec 23, 2008)

As title really, what do you think about putting R34 Front ends onto R32 and R33s?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the top one is the car we supplied to a customer

if its done by BEE*R they look verynice but they takes alot of work to make them look right


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

We had the subject allready mate, just do a search.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106726-tell-me-truth-r324-conversion-ever-possible-look-good.html

and you can take a look at this one:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/82453-domo-kuns-b324r-gt-r-finland.html


----------



## bennyr33 (Dec 23, 2008)

jmotors said:


> We had the subject allready mate, just do a search.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106726-tell-me-truth-r324-conversion-ever-possible-look-good.html
> 
> ...


just noticed mate:chairshot, mods delete?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i think it will look nice with the proper wheels and wing !


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

looks stunning


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

if you want a R34 you should buy a R34, not just take an R32 and do some make-up with R34 front.

R34 should stay R34 and R32/R33 Should stey R32/R33 thats what i am thinking.

in germany many guys try to make their cars to AUDI by just tape in an Single-Frame on every car. this ist such stupid.


----------

